# Technology



## Guest (Dec 13, 2008)

Every manufacturer has their own patented technology. From different lines of symmetry to grooved rails to apexxed bases. What your favorite new innovation of the last year or two? what technology is the wave of the future and a MUST HAVE.


----------



## BiggerThanYours (Dec 3, 2007)

magnetraction is my fav


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

TBT or Recamber


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2008)

most companies have there own recamber board so i will have to go with that. I havent road a recamber board but i will as soon as i get my new board. CApita horrorscope


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2008)

TBT no doubt. all the benefits of a recamber with all the capability of a regular camber


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2008)

Got to agree with BiggerThanYours. Magna-traction by far.


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2008)

zero camber construction (like the fix and hero)
gives a totally difrent feel


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2008)

my mind is pretty much made up the next board i get is gonna be a skate banana. i am dieing to try out the new magnetraction. i may by a bataleon tbt for the park later but from what i hear the skate banana seems to be the "does it all" board and it does it all better than most boards. the only neg. things ive read about it are from people who havent tried it and are freakin about the rails.


----------



## ganyna (Jul 14, 2021)

What do you think about such kind of device


----------

